# handicap and age



## suds00 (Sep 14, 2017)

i have a handicap[paralysis left side].i'm also in my 60's.i was married once years ago.we should never have gotten married..i wasn't active enough,in terms of going out all the time.there were other problems as well.since the divorce i've been alone.i am naturally reserved but i look okay and once i'm comfortable with someone my relationships are friendly.however women don't seem to be attracted to me.i would like to find someone before i'm too old,if i'm not already.any advice?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Find some things that you like to do and are willing to spend time at. They don't have to be running or bicycling or dancing.

I am a little concerned about your statements


> i wasn't active enough,in terms of going out all the time


My suggestion would be to spend some time doing genealogy, audit (usually at no cost) some local community college or university classes. Help by volunteering at some non-profit. Get involved in political campaigns (call banks, and stuffing envelopes). Take up painting or drawing. 

Find something that you can do with that part of your body that isn't paralyzed. Getting out of your house is the best way to meet people of the opposite sex, especially those that you have something in common with.

Good luck.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Get rid of the Suds.

After marriage, bring them out. And pretzels, too.
.............................................................................

Your question is a tough one. Many people are picky.

Some of the other posters were talking about Meet Up...or something like that.

Were people get together doing some mutual interests together. 

I have an in-law who has Spinal Bifuda. He always manages to find a women. It can be done.

Personality counts mucho. Be upbeat and friendly. Not needy. Offer to help single women around their house.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, try meetup.com

It's not a dating site. It's a site that posts things people are doing in your area. You just sign up for the meetup and go. It's a good way to meet similarly minded people. And one of those people just might be a woman who takes a shine to you.


----------

